# Oil in Mahi????



## lcruiser (Sep 15, 2010)

Caught this about 35 miles offshore from Destin.... Sigh...


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

That has to be great for you to eat I'm sure.


----------



## BuckWild (Oct 2, 2007)

Was that actually inside the stomach pouch or just inside the cavity? Ive seen stuff like that before inside the cavity and it wasnt related to oil. it was just something to do with its guts.


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

meat still looks good


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

Just a thought...where does the ink from squid go when fish eat them?????....


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

WW2 said:


> Just a thought...where does the ink from squid go when fish eat them?????....


Ding...
Ding...
Ding...

We have a winner good observation...WW2


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

That's what you get for checking the stomach contents before slabbing off the filets. I do the same thing with fish (deer too); I enjoy opening up the stomachs, but only after I've knocked the meat off. Don't want all that acid and bile spilling onto the meat.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Must have eaten one of those big sharpies


----------



## lcruiser (Sep 15, 2010)

dunno about the squid ink... dropped it off with Okaloosa county reef manager. he said he'd never seen anything like that before either...

it wasn't in the stomach cavity. it was in the blood line just above the stomach cavity.... as soon as filet knife pierced the blood line the black ooze came out.. none of the other fish had anything like this...

jury still out.... just VERY odd.... I've only cleaned about ten thousand fish...LOL

edit: if you look closely you can see the coagulated blood line agove the stomach cavity just under the backbone. that's where the black ooze was, not in the stomach until I cut into it.


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

I was just suggesting the squid ink, one thing I know for certain is that I have seen it before the spill. Always just washed it away before.


----------



## lcruiser (Sep 15, 2010)

I really hope you are right about the squid ink... just plain weird. I just can't figure out why squid ink would accumulate in the blood... maybe I pierced the stomach cavity too..dunno. hopefully I'll get some lab result information... thanks for the reply.


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

Yeah, I would really be interested to find out what it is too. I have always kinda wondered but since it didn't make it taste different I didn't worry about it.


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

It would be interesting to have it analyzed and see exactly what it is - have no clue how you would go about doing that though.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

He said he took the fish to someone to get it checked out. What did it smell like, feel, like, edr


----------



## no_control (Jul 18, 2010)

let us know if you find out!


----------



## tweakinit (Feb 27, 2009)

killed 5 flounders in the destin pass the other weekend. 3 of those 5 flounder looked exactly like that. black blood and guts. the meat was still white, but the blood & guts were nothing like I've ever seen. even smelled alittle oily like diesel.

I ate the flounders tho. keep us posted.


----------



## bay98trophy (Jan 4, 2010)

the black ooze should smell like oil i imagine.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

So...by which chemical process does the gut of a fish convert thick sweet light crude to a dark, highly viscous, fluid? Also, what process allows for it to get from the gut and into the meat?

Don't know about mahi; but, I've cleaned many a flounder that - when I wasn't careful with my fillet knife - had a black substance oozing out of it's gut.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Haven't seen any oil but I found a bunch of snapper yesterday that had hooks hanging out of there mouth's.:yes:


----------



## lcruiser (Sep 15, 2010)

LOL...

we pulled up a pogie that had "the oooze" on it this weekend.... haven't cut it yet...

stayed tuned....


----------



## hit man (Oct 5, 2007)

been almost 2 weeks.....any update on the test?


----------



## lcruiser (Sep 15, 2010)

Not yet.. spoke with mutual friend at Publix yesterday... he said the county guy is getting the beaurcratic run around....PHK the .gov... LIES and FRAUD, the whole phking thing...

gonna give him a call and drop off the new sample.


----------



## lcruiser (Sep 15, 2010)

spoke with guy yesterday...

1) the mahi is at some university in Tallahassee if I remember correctly. no chemical analysis data yet. chain of custody documented... he ask for photo of cut fish....sent

2) the pogie we pulled up this weekend that "black oozed" on the deck.....couldn't find any black goo in any fish I cleaned yesterday... about 40 fish... that's a good thing


----------



## baitboy (Jan 28, 2009)

you wont die its safe bp paid scientist said it was


----------



## lcruiser (Sep 15, 2010)

latest update...



> S.......,
> forwarded this to Dr. P.... at UWF but he indicated that he did not see anything unusual in this photo? I'm not really sure what to think about this, I did forwarded this to FFWCC and will have some of their folks look it over and see what they think. It does not look right to me, but I have not cut into to many mahi over the years.
> 
> 
> "It appears just to be kidney tissue and coagulated blood (kidneys filter blood thus heavily vascularized). Fish kidneys are not like human or other mammal kidneys, not as well organized. There are two different structures that folks call the "blood line" in fish. One is the red muscle that runs just below the skin in most fish but is particulary prominent in pelagic fishes, and the other is the kidney. There is a thin layer of connective tissue that separates the kidney tissue from the body cavity. When that is pierced, then the tissue below it has the appearance of coagulated blood."


our response------> Bullshit


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I've said it before and I'll say it again, I have speared Flounder way before the BP spill and pierced there body cavity and had that same black oil looking stuff all over the bottom of the ice chest. It's not oil those fish have been living around the naturally seeping oil in the Gulf for millions of years with no ill effects . Forget the oil spill it's over and has caused little to no effect on sea life except for the few turtles, Birds and other air breathing mammals that happened to breathe in some oil when the spill first happened.:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

sealark said:


> I've said it before and I'll say it again, I have speared Flounder way before the BP spill and pierced there body cavity and had that same black oil looking stuff all over the bottom of the ice chest. It's not oil those fish have been living around the naturally seeping oil in the Gulf for millions of years with no ill effects . Forget the oil spill it's over and has caused little to no effect on sea life except for the few turtles, Birds and other air breathing mammals that happened to breathe in some oil when the spill first happened.:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


 ..X2


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

I was one of the people that was peeved at sealark for his position that all would be well with the gulf environment at the onset of the oil spill. 
I have come full circle in my thoughts about sealark's assement and now believe he waa right based on the ability of the gulf to clean itself of oil through oil consuming microorganisims that exist naturally and other factors.

The media would love to continue to sell stories hyping bad news oil spill stories. There are lawyers and scientists who are counting on the oil spill research to carry their careers for the next 10-15 years.

The Pensacola and the surrounding region economy depends a great deal on tourisim dollars. I do not recommend continuing to bash the condition of the gulf environment without hard evidence that it is in fact severly damaged, if we all want to continue to work, live, and play here just saying...
mark


----------

